# Went for a ride thursday.



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My wife and I went for a ride on our snow machines, snow mobiles and put 60 miles on them. Our speed was only about 20 mph. max. We took about 6 hours and were kinda stiff after all that time on them. The temp.at the lodge was 23 for the high that day and we had a lot of snow so we stayed on the trail most of the time. here are some of the pictures I took.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

beautiful country with snow on it .

gotta open em up up to at least 60 or so so they skip over the bumps.

my last sled was a 2001 skidoo 700 summit . sure had a ball on it.

always wanted to try this but never could find anyone foolish enough to loan me their sled!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We ride slower and with work sleds so they are too heavy to go that fast and the top speed may only be 65 which is way too fast except on the lakes. The snow is about 3 feet deep and not packed down at all. The trail was groomed last weekend and some it was really wind blown. We only used about 4 gal. in each machine.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like a nice day, not much snow there, my buddy has the use of a 2021 Ski Do this season, he has slowed down and only puts around 3000 mi. on it as he just turned 80.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Livin' the retirement life! Cool!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pics Barry ! It’s good to see you getting out.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

It has been a little cool to ride much this year unless you really needed to, until now. plan on at least one more ride and maybe more until the temps start getting too warm and snow rotten. I tole my wife that this new machines can out ride us.our old ones were not that way as much.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing Barry-Nice Pic's*


----------

